# NBD: Kiesel PB4 (Plus Video/Tone Test)



## simonXsludge (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey folks.

Long time no see. But what's a better reason to post than an NGD or NBD?! I recently sold my Ibanez ATK750 Koa, because I simply couldn't get the spanky kind of tones out of it that I usually love about the ATKs.

I mainly needed a bass to play and record along with the low F tuning on my 7- and 8-string guitars. Just as Meshuggah, I play the bass in the same octave as the guitars, so I basically tune up a 4-string in standard tuning by a half step.

With a base price as low as $899, the Kiesel/Carvin PB4 was a no-brainer for me. In my experience you can't go wrong with a Precision- or Jazz-type bass, and knowing the Kiesel level of quality, I knew it was gonna turn out great.

Specs:

-Alder Body
-Surf Green Satin Matte Finish
-1P Maple Neck
-Birdseye Maple Fretboard
-Med Jumbo SS Frets
-Luminlay Side Dots
-Birdseye Maple Headstock Veneer
-Tortoise Shell Pickguard
-Creme PJ Pickups
-Passive Electronics
-Black Hardware

Let's kick it off with a quick video, shall we?



And everybody loves some good photos, so here ya go:










































Bonus:






I was lucky enough to check the Kiesel factory in Escondido one week after NAMM and happened to just stumble over the bass right before assembly. They put it together for me while I was still there... now that's what I call service! I still had to have it shipped back to Florida, though.

I also got to choose a top for my incoming C66 - one of the last few! They discontinued the model for 2017 and I just had to jump on it.






Needless to say, all of this was a pretty great experience. I'm extremely with the PB4. It sounds just the way I hoped it would. Ballsy, clanky, aggressive! The quality is impeccable, it plays great... what more could you ask for?!


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Feb 13, 2017)

Cool stuff. Happy NBD!


----------



## Kidneythief (Feb 15, 2017)

I just realized that I already follow you on instagram 
Cool sound, and your pictures are super sweet as always


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 15, 2017)

Tasty. The surf green is what the world needs more of!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 16, 2017)

Kidneythief said:


> I just realized that I already follow you on instagram
> Cool sound, and your pictures are super sweet as always


Thanks!


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 16, 2017)

awesome looking bass, I really dig the cream pickups in that scheme. Congrats and HNBD I ahve seen this bass all over insagram lol


----------



## Herrick (Feb 17, 2017)

Cool, mang. I have the 5-string with just the split-coil pickup. It's a great-sounding bass. I don't play it anymore because I prefer sleeker, lighter basses these days.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 19, 2017)

quit playing those grimy tunes on your dad bass.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 26, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> quit playing those grimy tunes on your dad bass.


This is the least grimey this bass will do.


----------

